# Seebrücke Grömitz



## nibbler001 (17. November 2008)

Hi

Wollte demnächst mal mitm Kumpel nach GRömitz und vonner Seebrücke Fischen.
Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen:

1. Überhaupt erlaubt?
2. Was geht da besonders gut?
3. Wannn muss man da sein um noch gute Plätze zu bekommen?
4. Köder (ausser Wattis)
5. Bleigewicht
6. I-was besonderes da (z.B. Dach und d.h. nur ne bestimmte Rutenlänge etc)

Nibbler


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte demnächst mal mitm Kumpel nach GRömitz und vonner Seebrücke Fischen.
> Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen:
> ...


Zu 1 Ja
2 Dorsch und Platte und viele Wittlinge
3 Am besten schon gestern... immer rappel voll
4 Ringler/Kneifer
5 von bis.. kommt auf die Strömung rauf an
6 Dach zum unterstellen ja.. ansonsten offen


----------



## nibbler001 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

DAnke für die SChnelle Antwort.

Blei also von 150 - 300 alles? (Mehr kann ich nicht werfen^^)

Geht da auf der BRücke auch was mitm Blinker?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> DAnke für die SChnelle Antwort.
> 
> Blei also von 150 - 300 alles? (Mehr kann ich nicht werfen^^)
> 
> Geht da auf der BRücke auch was mitm Blinker?


 Naja 150-300 ist etwas übertrieben... würde mal sagen 80-150g. Blinkern von Seebrücken ist eigendlich immer schlecht wegen der Höhe


----------



## celler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

150 g blei reichen dort.

@schwarzwusel
wo kann man sich dort unterstellen?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



celler schrieb:


> @schwarzwusel
> wo kann man sich dort unterstellen?


 Moin Matze ! Wenn ich das richtig in Errinnerung habe stehen da 2 Glashäuschen/Unterstände.... 3 Seiten zu also nur vorne offen..... sehr gemütlich wenns regnet oder kalt ist .... beleuchtet sind die Teile auch #6


----------



## celler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

moinsen micha..
reden wir vielleicht aneinander vorbei?
ich mein die seebrücke an der strandpromenade,dort ist kein unterstand,es sei den er ist neu...vor 2 monaten war da nichts


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Diese Jahr im Sommer waren die Unterstände noch da.... wir reden von Grömitz nicht von Dahme nä ???????????


----------



## celler (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

hä,grömitz hat auch ne seebrücke???


----------



## nibbler001 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Ja Grömitz hat eine von fast 500m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

398m ganz genau...


----------



## macmarco (18. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



celler schrieb:


> hä,grömitz hat auch ne seebrücke???



Hi hi..guten Morgen! 
Wozu brauchst denn du nen Unterstand?? Weichei??|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hi hi..guten Morgen!
> Wozu brauchst denn du nen Unterstand?? Weichei??|supergri|supergri|supergri




ick brauch kein unterstand.
micha hatte nur geschrieben das es dort einen gibt,ich war da noch nie...


----------



## macmarco (19. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



celler schrieb:


> ick brauch kein unterstand.
> micha hatte nur geschrieben das es dort einen gibt,ich war da noch nie...


Joar, ne ist klar... das sagen sie im nachhinein alle :q


----------



## celler (19. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

naja nach dem brandungsangeln hab ich immer den kleinsten,hat doch auch was.
im anderen thread hätte ich dann mitbestimmungsrecht ;-)


----------



## McClane (19. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Ich kann euch auch auf jeden Fall die Seebrücke in Wustrow an der Ostsee ans Herz legen bin jedes Jahr da zum Angelurlaub man fängt ausgezeichnet gut Dorsch, Flunder, Hering, Schollen und was noch so in der Ostsee rumschwimmt wenn jemand mal in die Ecke kommt fahrt probiert es mal aus ich bin immernoch begeistert und ich fahre da schon seit 6 Jahren hin.

MFG McClane:m


----------



## Ute (24. November 2008)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Und hier trifft sich unsere Truppe wieder. :m


----------



## Allerangler (18. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Soooo ich schiebe das Thema mal wieder auf die erste Seite , weil wir bald eine 2 Tagestour nach Grömitz vorhaben |rolleyes *freu*

Endlich wieder Meer und Salzluft #v


Wollte mal fragen ob mir evtl. jemand ein Feedback der letzten Tage / Wochen geben kann |kopfkrat Interessant wären evtl. Fangzeiten ( wenn was gefangen ) usw. 

Hier sind doch bestimmt ein paar Leute in Grömitz unterwegs oder nicht #c


Würde mich über Antworten freuen #6


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62223&page=7

schöne grüße


----------



## Allerangler (19. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62223&page=7
> 
> schöne grüße





Danke Danke #6 habe ich schon gesehen |uhoh:


----------



## Kaschi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

wen ihr einen wind von stärke 4 aufwärts habt würde ich nicht nach ganz forne gehn sondern so bei dem DLRG-häuschen bleiben sonst überwerft ihr den fisch war vor ca. 2 wochen da habe an der stelle ca. 40-50 dorsche und wittlinge gefangen 15 davon sind zum essen eingeladen worden


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*

Moin,
da bei der Seebrücke in Grömitz ist doch auf der einen seite son ne kugel die hoch und runter geht stört das die fische nicht? Und kann mir für die Seebrücke mal jemand tipps geben den im Meer war ich noch nie so los...welches Gerät usw. benötigt man? Bin voll unerfahren.....


----------



## Allerangler (24. November 2009)

*AW: Seebrücke Grömitz*



Kaschi schrieb:


> wen ihr einen wind von stärke 4 aufwärts habt würde ich nicht nach ganz forne gehn sondern so bei dem DLRG-häuschen bleiben sonst überwerft ihr den fisch war vor ca. 2 wochen da habe an der stelle ca. 40-50 dorsche und wittlinge gefangen 15 davon sind zum essen eingeladen worden


 


#6 Danke für die Info :m


----------

